# 

## .

,  .         -  " "    "".  .,   ,     -            ,   .  ,        ,   :
1. 51/76-1  100=    
2. 76-1/86-1  100=   

3. 76-2/51   99=      
4. 20-1/76-1  99=      
5. 86-1/91-1 -  100=     
6. 91-2/20-1  99=  , .    
7. 91-2/91-1  10=   =

----------


## .

* .*,          !        .251 .
         86   !  91 .
        .   .

----------


## .

, .     :
1. .               -    - ,  ,    , ..       -     -   . 
2.        2,  ,         ?
3.         -  ?   -     ...    ,     .     .
, .

----------


## Larky

> :
> 1. .


  ,         ,   , ,   ...        ,        ...         ...

----------


## .

*Larky*,         .   .251 .    * .*,     .     " "   .  ,  .    - .
* .*,      .     .       .252 .
  :
1.      ,  -    
2. ,    ,       (   ).
3.   :Frown:

----------


## .

,      ...   ,    ,    10           ( ..  10 ,   20   ).     ...     ...
  .

----------


## zas77

> " "    ""


  (    ͨ,   )           "__ "       "_     "_.          "  ".


    . .

----------

: 
" / ---    . :" ".

----------


## .

,        .           "" .  65  ... ,  ,      ,     .    ,     ...  ,    , ,        -     ..
          ...        1/3    ?  ...

----------

- -  .     .      ?  /      " ",          ,          .

----------


## .

> 


    - .           .
,  ,  ,  ,  ,         .    ?

----------


## Natpa

> - .           .


     ?   ,            ...

----------

,  -.   ,    ""  "".   ,     ,  , ..     .   - .           .   ,   ?

----------


## .

-      .   .       ,         . 
      ?    , ,  ,   . -  ,    ? 
*Natpa*,   - .       11  .251 .2.    ,  .

----------

,  .   .      -.
   ,  :
  ( )   ,   .    : ,    -    ?

----------


## .

.           .

----------


## agur

:
 
   - .           .

 , :
1.      ( ,         )
      -    ?
2.        (),       ?
3.      , .. -   ?

-    ,      ,   ?

----------


## .

*agur*,   .  .251    .        .       . .

----------


## agur

251. ,      

( .    29.05.2002 N 57-)

1.        :             
                                                                                                                      14)   ,    *  .*   ,    ,      (),  ()    .      ,    ,          .

    ,          ?

----------


## .

*agur*,  ?   ,      ...    .   .

----------


## zas77

> ,         ?


,     ,    ,    , ..  .- .  
,              .

----------


## agur

,      :Frown: 

      ,     , ..      ,  " ",      ,        . ,
       ,    ,   .

      ,            ,       : -  -?
        .
  ?

----------


## .

*agur*,        . 
   -    ,   ,        .      .

----------


## agur

*zas77*,      -   

** -   ,  ?

 -  ?, ?   :Smilie:

----------


## agur

-    ,   ,        .

   "" : 
   ( 100%)  ()       ?

----------


## .

,  .      (.250 .8.

----------


## zas77

> ** -   ,  ?


,   . 
 -  . 
 ()   -   .
  ? 
       ,       ... 2006.  ...  (   ...)?

----------


## agur

,   , ,  ,  ...,    , 2005 . ,  , .. 250        .

     : , ,     01.10.05  30.03.2006   ,              .

----------


## agur

. 250.  

       ,     249  .

   ,  , : . 8)      (, )   ,   ,    251  .  
                                                                                                 (, )       ,      40  ,              ()    (, ).       -  (, )      ;

   ( ) -     ?


14)         (    ), , ,       (      , ),  ,  ,    .    ,     ,      .

,   (    ), ,     ,     ,                    ,        ,  ,   ,   ,     . 

      -  ,     ,         .        .

  ?

----------


## hav

,              ,     .2 . 251  .       . 
          ,      ,             .           ,    .       ,       .    ,      . 
   ,                      ???

----------


## zas77

> ,                      ???


-,     .       ,    ?
     ,  ,        __    .
 ,      .

----------


## .

> -


,    ,   .582 .   .       .    ,     .
*hav*,          ?

----------


## hav

, ,  ,  ,        .                         - .
*.* ,   ,          , ..   .
   ( ),    ,        ,    .

----------


## .

*hav*,   ""  ,        :Frown:  
  -     .      .

----------


## agur

,  -  100%     .    .        ,      .

   :  /    ,         ,     (   ,  ,  ),        .
  ,    ()
  :
-    , 
-     . 
-   ,    ,  .    -   ,     " " -   .
,    ,      .

    " "  -  ,       ,  ?,  ...

----------


## hav

*Agur*,   ,  ,   .       .         .            ,    ,    .

----------


## zas77

*hav*,  , ,     ,    . ..      .         ,    .               .      -   ,    . ,  "  ",  dis.ru  . ..

----------

!!!         , :Embarrassment:

----------


## zas77

> ,


 ,  , ,          ** **,    /    :Wow:  
,  ,  ,    :Frown:

----------



----------


## .

**,   ,    .  -    :Smilie: 
   ,       .      .       .        .

----------

...

----------

.        "   ..."
  ,           ..    ?   ?

----------


## zas77

> "   ..."


...    ,       :Wink:     ? 
     ? - , , 
  .  :Wow:   ,

----------

.     .    .251  .     ?       (  )   ?

----------


## .

.        -     . ,   .

----------

- .      . (      ..  ..)          .   " "?      ,   ,    .

----------


## galka558

- ,      .            ,      -  " ".            " "              .               .                ?

----------


## .

, .        ,      .    .251      :Frown:

----------


## galka558

(   ,  " "    ).    -  = 0.

----------


## .

,   .     15%,       .  ,      .346.16 .

----------


## galka558

,          ,      - .     ,  ,  ,  ,  , -   ,     ..                .        ,      .         ???   ,     :          .

----------


## .

?   ,      .         .            . 
     ,  ,   ,     .

----------


## galka558

-   .     ,     0.   -     ?

----------


## .

*galka558*,   .      1%,   ,      .

----------


## galka558

-.  .      .      .         ?

----------


## .

-  .     .    -     ,    ""      .
    -    .  ?         ,   - .
          -  ,    . .   251 ,       .

----------

> *galka558*,   .      1%,   ,      .


     ? -      .

----------


## galka558

. 251      .       ,            =>        .        15%        .

----------


## .

**,    15%. ,  ,   ,   .
*galka558*,     ,    15 %    ? 15%  ?
,         ,    15%   :Smilie:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## galka558

.  .     ,       ...

----------


## .

,    /. 
, , ,      .  ,      . ,     ,    -    ,       ,        .   ,      ,       .
,             -    .           .

----------

> , , ,      .


      -   , ..     .

----------


## galka558

?  .

----------

> .        -     . ,   .


,   .

----------

> .251    .        .


      251. ,      

...
     2.          (       ).                    ,       ()        .    -          (),  ()    .
                  :
...
     7)          ;

----------


## .

,  ,       ?  - ,    :Embarrassment:        - ?

----------

- 
 8  2004 . N 56-34780/03


...
         2  251           (       ).                    ,       ()        .
                  :            ,  ,      -  ,     ,  ,   ,         .
        ,                 ,   .                ,  ,            .
      ,  ,        ,           1  2  251  .
      ,         ,          ,     286       ,     11.08.2003      20.11.2003    .

----------


## .

,    -   :Smilie:       ?     ,     .

----------

> ?


  .      :

*
   ,                 ,   .               *

----------

25  2003 . N -40/10385-03
()

....
       1  2       ,     ,        ,  ,      ,        .
           .. 17, 24, 40  41  "   "  ,                    ,                 ,       ,    .
               ,       ,         .          .   01.02.02 . N 24-08/4615 "    " ,     . 2 . 4           .
      ,                .

----------


## .

--,      .           .

----------

> .


     .

----------


## slava100

,      ,    -,             .  - .    . ,     ,        18/02,     ?  ,  .

----------


## .

18/02   :Frown:

----------


## slava100

.,    ,        ,      ,     (  )  ,      ,  91     .  ,      . ,     (  ,  86/3),    ,      ,        - 86/3    -    86 .?,  -  .    1. ,        ,          18/02,        86 .     ?      251 .   ?               ,   ,      ?!
  ,    .  .  86       ,     " "   " .   ?

----------


## .

> ,   ,


 ,      -      :Wink:  
*slava100*,     ,    18     .      86 ,     , -       .    .

----------


## slava100

.

----------


## zas77

> 18/02,     ?


       18/02 ? 
        ,      ,     ?

----------


## .

*zas77*,      ,      .

----------


## zas77

> ,


.       ,    , , **  . 

,       ,       ,  ...
 .  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## .

*zas77*,  ,      **  :Embarrassment: 
      ,  - .      .        :Wink:

----------


## zas77

> *zas77*,  ,      ** 
>       ,  - .      .


   ?  :Wink:   - -     

"" -              .        -          .

----------


## .

,    ,     ,     ( )    .



> 


 ,   ,      ,            :Embarrassment: 
    ,      .

----------


## hav

?     ?

----------


## zas77

> ?     ?


 , ,    ,      . 
   ,       ,        -   .

----------


## hav

.

----------


## zas77

> .


       99% ,      
 -,     ?
,      ,     .  
(        )

----------

--   . , ,    100% ,        ,    .
  (     ) ,   ,         . 1) ,   ,       ???
2)         ,   /   ""  " ( ) ???                (.. ,   )   ?
3)         ,   - , (.. ,    - ,     ,     ) ,  ,         ,     -   ?

----------

,      :
   20 -  .       ,    , ,  ,      .     :       ?     ,   .   ,   ? ( ,   ).          51  86.
 ,      100%-  ,      , ,  75%,       , -     75% ? (,      ,      ,    2).

----------


## .

1) 
2)     ?   ? -           ,    .         
3)  ,    , , ,  -   3  ,   10



> ?


         ,     . 



> , -    75%


    , -     . 
  ,            .

----------


## laster

> .        -     . ,   .


    .  ,            ,        :
_1) ..251.\2.          (       ).                    ,       ()        .    -          (),  ()    . 

             :

1)            ,  ,  ,   ,         ;
2) \ 582. 
1.         ._

 ,            ,    .251     **  ,    ,    . , .2 .2      ,           ,      .1 .26 "  "  ,     ,    . ,   .1 .582     ,      : "   "  "",       ..,         .

P|S      ...

----------


## .

*laster*,        :Wink:  
 :Wink: 
-  582   .       .    582  ?  2006      ,     .     2006   .

----------


## .

> ,            ,    .251


           ,   ""    ,  ,        ?         ?
       -          .

----------


## laster

,    ,        .
           ,   "   "    ..
 , .582        ,   () .

P|S         ,     ...

----------


## .

> ,   "   "    ..


       (   ),    .       .     ,     . 
   ,       ,      ?    ,     -   ?     ,  **  . 



> ,    ,        .


   ,    " "   ,    ,            -    ?

----------


## laster

1)      **???     "   "?
2)      ,        . ..    , ,        .

----------


## .

?  -     .
             .    .575



> "   "?


        ? ,     (,   )



> 


 ,     54-  26.05.1996 "      ".

----------


## laster

:
1)       (),            .
2).575       .  .    -  ?      - ? ,           ,         , ,   (     ).

P|S     ,     582     :Frown:

----------


## .

1.    ?   2  251     .            ? 
2.    .     .   ,            ,           . .
    -     .          .



> ,           ,         , ,   (     ).


          .
, ,        -   .  -      :Wink:

----------


## .

.     ,        , ..    ,        .   ,        . (     ,   )    ,    ,     , ..      .     ?      ?

----------


## laster

> .     ,        , ..    ,        .   ,        . (     ,   )    ,    ,     , ..      .     ?      ?


        ,  . 14 .251  .     ,   ,   ,    ,         . ..  -      -.    - .

----------


## .

> ,  . 14 .251  .


  .        14    ?  ?  :Smilie:

----------

> .


      ?     ?

----------

> ?     ?


 ,     .
-,    .
   . - ...

----------


## .

**,   - .

----------

.  ... .  ?
   ?    .
,        ""

----------


## laster

> .        14    ?  ?


. , : 
     ,     *-*.          ""   ""  -

----------


## laster

> ,     .
> -,    .
>    . - ...


        ? :yes:

----------


## laster

/

               . ..        .          ...


.

----------


## .

,   ,   15     .    ,     .   ,     .        ,       .  - .  -    ?

----------


## laster

> ,   ,   15     .    ,     .   ,     .        ,       .  - .  -    ?


1)**  *!* *"-"*      . 251 ,      **   .1 *      ,
*. 
,   , -     **       (  37  . ).    ,    ,      .

2)    - ** .       ,    ..                             .  ,       -

----------

> ?


 ,       .
    ?
 ,      .
 ,        ?
 ,   ,     ?
       ...
... 
  ,   -  ,        .
   !
  ? ,   "  ".
      ,         
...
    ,  " "      ,    .       -     .   .  " "   -        
...

----------


## laster

> ,        ?...
> 
> 
> ...      ,        
> ...


     ,          ?

         ,       ?     50 ?      1       2-?       ,     ?
,     :yes:

----------


## laster

*.*- ,               ,   ..-

----------

> ,


         ?



> ,     ?


      ?  -     ))

----------


## laster

> ?
> 
>       ?  -     ))


1) ,     ""   " "      ,        - .

2)       .     ,        ,         .
   (.)         ( )                   ... :Wink:

----------

#113




> (.)        ( )


  ?   ,  .. .
   .   
 ""   .

----------


## laster

> #113
> 
> 
>   ?   ,  .. .
>    .   
>  ""   .


 :Speaking:  **??? :Rotate:        ,          ,   ..

   ,    ** .

----------

,      .

----------


## laster

> ,      .


   ,      ,       ,      .

P|S ,     " " ...

----------

> ,


 -    .       .
 -         ,   .
       ,  ,    ?   ...
  ""   .
   ( ),      . 
     .    ? (       ))), ,  )

----------


## .

> ,     -.


  .   ,     .        :Frown:

----------

"  "  () !

----------


## laster

> .   ,     .


 :Wow:    ,       ???   ,      -?          ()     ?
     " "???

*P|S   * ,        ,     **

----------


## laster

""      *""*.   :

-214 "    ..."
* -      -* ,       ,                     ()        ()   ,     ,      ;

 -190   (.16  1):  -    ,       , ,     ,     ,      , ,  .

,  .17 .1      ,         ,       .

P|S  ... :yes:

----------

> -    ,  **  , ,     ,     ,      , ,  .


  .    ,   , - ?
 "" (  )   , ,

----------


## .

> ,       ???


   .         ** .        .       , ?  ,   .        .    ,        ,         !      ,    .
  -      .    . ,     :Wink: 
       ,   -   ,        .

----------


## laster

> ** .        . [U]


                    .    . 
          .3 .1 .2  ,    " ".    .1-2   . ,      .




> ,   .


  ,    




> .    ,        ,         !      ,    .
>   -      .    . ,    
>        ,   -   ,        .


     -             .    ,    ,    ,      *"  "*-..  ,  .2   :Big Grin: 




> .

----------


## .

> 


 ,       ,      .  ,    ,     ?    .
  ?    ?      ,         .   ,            .      ,    .       ,   .
        .   ,        .      , ,   . ,    -         . ,  ,  .     :Wink: 
         , .   ,

----------


## laster

> .    ,   , - ?
>  "" (  )   , ,


     ()  




> -214 "    ..."
>  - *     -* ...
> 
> ...     ,


 ,    -,     .        ,   " "

----------

> laster
>  - ** ,  ** , ,     ,     ,      , ,  .


""     "".
    ?
  -

----------


## laster

> ,       ,      .  ,    ,     ?    .


      :

 8.  
1.        ,    ()         ,    ,   2  2   .


 2.  
2.       *, ,* , ,    ,     ,     ,       ,  ,     ,    ,   , *    ,     .*




> ?    ?


 ,     - - "",   "  ",        " ",   N  ..   ...




> ,         .   ,            .


  ?      ,     ,         .




> ,    .       ,   .


     ?!    



> . ,  ,  .    
>          , .   ,


    ,    ,   - . ?

P|S  -  ** ,       .         "",        " ".       -

----------

.
       .
 ,          .   ( ).  ,     .
    , ...       .   . 
   ?  -     .

----------


## laster

> .
>        .
>  ,          .   ( ).  ,     .
>     , ...       .   . 
>    ?  -     .


1)   ,     15       . ,   " "    20-50,            " "      15    ,  . ,         (  ), ,            .. .       ...

2)           .    15        -  ,             .

3)   ,     .         " ".   . ,   , **      -

----------


## laster

> ,    .       ,   .


 :Super:        .      * 
*.    ,  (, !)       :yes:

----------


## .

> :


 ,        .    -   :Wink:  



> ,     - - "",   "  ",        " ",   N  ..   ...


     .                :Frown:        , ,                 .



> ?      ,


 ,      ,    ,    ,         .          .



> 


   ,     .    ,             ,    
 ,   ,          :Frown: 
        ,

----------


## .

> .


     ,         :Frown:

----------


## laster

> ,


 ,      (   ), -     "".

         ,     **(.6  )    .   "".         ,           

    ,   ,  "   ..."  "   :   ".

       ???

----------


## .

*laster*,  -      :Frown:      .  ,    ?     .
      ,       .       200    1000.
     ,    .             ,      ,      .    ,      
 ,      ,              .           .       (,   ),      ,    (  ).       ,

----------


## .

,        -         . 
     ,     -         ,    .       ,

----------


## laster

> *laster*,  -          .  ,    ?     .
>       ,       .       200    1000.
>      ,    .             ,      ,


   -     .       ""   ,               "   "       .    ,   -  ,  - ,       ,    ,           .                    .
     ...




> .    ,


,        ,        .     **  :Wink: .              .
P|S      ,   ,    N,  --!  !!! :Smilie: 




> ,      ,              .           .       (,   ),      ,    (  ).       ,


1)    ,          
2)  ,     "".     , ** **.    ,    .1    ,       *"  ?"*    .
3) :_  _

----------


## .

> ""   ,


      . 



> ,  - ,       ,


    .   ,    -  - .     .     -  ,      ,             . 



> .


   ,      .



> ,   ,    N,  --!  !


   .



> ,


    ,   .      ,       ,  ,    .           .       ,     



> .1    ,       "  ?"    .


     ,  .        ,       -     .
, -  -          .14 .1 .251,   .1 .2     :Wink:

----------


## laster

> .


  ,         , ..          ,        .  ,       ,   




> .   ,    -  - .     .     -  ,      ,             .


     ,   ,       ?     ,       ,   ,       .         -. 



> ,


      .    -    ,    ,        



> ,  .        ,       -     .


   ?         , ..          .



> , -  -          .14 .1 .251,   .1 .2


.  .   ...

----------


## .

.     ,            .      "   ,  ..."
         ,    ,          .  ?

----------


## .

> ,         ,


      ,      )))      ,     .



> ,       ,   ,       .


      .           ,    ,      . ,            :Smilie:  



> -


      ,      .      ,   .           :Smilie: 



> ,


  :Smilie:      ,       ,      .     ,            . ,               .    ,      .

----------


## .

*.*, ,

----------

:         ,        "", , .
..  ,  ,   ().
   - ,    ,  ...
  ,      .
  -,    , 
          .
  ?
...
   -  .

----------

, ,  ,              .   
)   
)  -
)   .
       .   -  ,      .  ,        .

----------


## .

.2 .251      .    


> 4)    ,  ,      ;


       -

----------

!      ,   -    ,       . ,   ,        .    ,      ?

----------


## .



----------

